# Urgent works notice - north wales hospital, denbigh



## tim1989 (Jun 10, 2011)

Just a quick announcement regarding Denbigh Asylum. In case anyone hasn't heard, Denbighshire Council has ordered an urgent works notice on the building. This has been sent to the owner of the building, if he does not comply and start work him self within 14 days of the notice being announced (8th June I think it was) then they will start the work and send him the bill.

Basically, they are putting up a new security fence around the perimeter, sealing off the main building and making it weather proof once again. This will include ALL windows, doors etc on the ground floor being blocked with security metal sheeting (much like that of Whittingham Assylum). 

Their plan is to strip the inside out, build a new roof and insert new windows. If anyone is interested, there is a BBC news report here:
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-13686783

In a way I suppose this is a good thing, as it will save the building. Officials did not think the place would survive another harsh winter, and I think they were right. At the same time it is going to make exploring the place a lot harder, if not impossible for us. Denbigh explores could unfortunately become a thing of the past, which is sad as it was my first ever explore. 

Just thought I would post this here, just as a source of information and discussion about the plans. So if anyone has wanted to come here, but never gotten around to it, my advice would be to just do it within the next week or so.

Finally, what are other peoples thoughts/feelings about this?


----------



## Els (Jun 10, 2011)

tim1989 said:


> Denbigh explores could unfortunately become a thing of the past, which is sad as it was my first ever explore.
> 
> Finally, what are other peoples thoughts/feelings about this?



Lol, well the buildings not there for our benefit so more power to them for keeping people out.


----------



## tim1989 (Jun 10, 2011)

Yeah, that is a good point. Just I have seen so many nice photos taken in the place. I would rather it be sealed off instead of it just rotting away. At least it can be saved still.


----------



## Foxylady (Jun 10, 2011)

I think that's a brilliant idea, imo. If more councils did that, then there might hopefully be more important buildings saved and less loopholes for developers to wriggle through. Nice one. 

Btw, I moved this to the General Stuff forum, as it isn't a location report. Cheers though, Tim...good news.


----------



## tim1989 (Jun 10, 2011)

Thanks, sorry for posting in the site reports, wasnt too sure where to post it. Hopefully, exploring may still be possible. As long as it keeps out those who are up to no good. Will be interesting to see what becomes of denbigh in the future!


----------



## RichardH (Jun 10, 2011)

Foxylady said:


> I think that's a brilliant idea, imo. If more councils did that, then there might hopefully be more important buildings saved and less loopholes for developers to wriggle through. Nice one.



Which is why it'll never catch on (said Richard the Grumpy Sausage).


----------



## lost (Jun 10, 2011)

I hope exploring isn't possible, can't wait to see the back of thrice weekly reports.


----------



## audi-adam (Jun 15, 2011)

a shame in one way but good for the long term survival of the building, annoyingly its quite a trek for me, so i doubt i will ever get to visit,(also might make the old boy with the dogs blood pressure go down )

id love a good asylum visit but all the ones down in the south west have been flattened to my knowledge


----------



## krela (Jun 15, 2011)

audi-adam said:


> a shame in one way but good for the long term survival of the building, annoyingly its quite a trek for me, so i doubt i will ever get to visit,(also might make the old boy with the dogs blood pressure go down )
> 
> id love a good asylum visit but all the ones down in the south west have been flattened to my knowledge



Your knowledge isn't very good then.

Not that we ever had any on a similar scale to the urban tourist sites like Denbigh, Cane Hill, etc.


----------



## audi-adam (Jun 15, 2011)

tonevale would have been a good un if it was still standing !


----------



## Foxylady (Jun 15, 2011)

This one would have been brilliant for us here in Devon. 

http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1051144


----------



## tim1989 (Jun 15, 2011)

Im hoping to make one more visit to the place before its all secured and closed off. Hopefully 2 visits (a day visit and a night visit) The place seems a lot more tense at night, its a great atmosphere!


----------



## audi-adam (Jun 15, 2011)

Foxylady said:


> This one would have been brilliant for us here in Devon.
> 
> http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1051144




shame about that one , one thing that struck me as i drove past it last night was the residential dwellings have been done in a kind of modern style of asylum blocks !


----------



## Derelict-UK (Jun 16, 2011)

I think _most_ of us do this hobby to save a bit of history of each site before it is gone forever.

The fact that the council has taken action to save the place from almost certain (further) collapse is very good to hear.

I have never been, but have seen the pictures and heard from my mate who visited last year that even back then it was a death trap.

I for one am happy it will try to be saved. It doesn't bother me in the slightest that explorers won't be able to get in. As previously said, it isn't our building, we don't have a say in the matter. And if it will improve the safety of the site for everyone, then it is all good.

It's about time council's took a note of their important abandoned structures in their area as too many of these places a falling into disrepair and need a heck of a lot of TLC.


----------



## tim1989 (Jun 23, 2011)

Just as an update (for anyone interested) work has now commenced. Pulled up outside the front for a quick look inside. Signs have been put up outside saying "demolition in progress" and the work is being carried out by Wye Valley Demolition. 

Apparently the plan is to remove all the asbestos and dry rot from inside, replace the roof and all the windows. I got a quick snap on my phone, although there wasnt much going on really.




IMG_20110623_165251 by tim_p_1989, on Flickr


----------



## Cuban B. (Jun 23, 2011)

That's good to hear if it actually goes ahead in the way we're hoping. The best security for knackered old sites like this would probably be a Cherry Knowle type setup.


----------



## tim1989 (Jun 23, 2011)

Well Beardy still seems to be active. He come down the road in his van right after I took this and pulled inside. I plan on going back every now and again to see what progress there is


----------



## mookster (Jun 25, 2011)

I'm surprised Beardy hasn't set the dog on any of the workers yet.


----------



## PaulPowers (Jun 25, 2011)

mookster said:


> I'm surprised Beardy hasn't set the dog on any of the workers yet.



How do you know he hasn't, crazy bastards not going to have anything to do with his days now so hopefully he will just curl up somewhere


----------



## Xan__ (Jun 25, 2011)

Thanks for the update! I was wondering what beardy was upto considering the repairs. Can't they repair him too?


----------



## tim1989 (Jun 26, 2011)

Xan__ said:


> Thanks for the update! I was wondering what beardy was upto considering the repairs. Can't they repair him too?



Well if they dont, there will be plenty of people willing to fix him 
Had a snoop around yesterday, the main building is now completely fenced off. Even the internal roads are closed in places. This made it harder to get in, but its still possible. You just have to go through building after building, up and down stairs to different floors.

Good side is, if beardy did happen to turn up, as long as you are in the main building, he cant actually get to you


----------



## Romperwoman (Jun 26, 2011)

I'm glad it's not going to be left to rot any futher like stafford was. 

And on the south west side, there's always bodmin, which i have yet to go in despite it being 8 miles away! Shame on me...


----------

